# Script to open terminal and launch telnet



## huck (Sep 17, 2002)

Since i know nothing about UNIX, i was wondering if somone would like to write a script for me.

I want to be able to open a new terminal window and have telnet open.  All i want to do is to be open to open the new window and input an ip address.

I'm checking to see that all routers on network have pswd.  I'm simply just running down a list of IP's

Anyone interested?

Peace.

Ver


----------



## kwalker (Sep 17, 2002)

If you're willing to type 7 extra characters in addition to the IP address, try the following:

(1) Launch the terminal application (it's in /Applications/Utilities/)

(2) Type 'telnet 123.456.78.90' (without the quotes; substitute the actual IP address for 123.456.78.90).


----------



## huck (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanx for the help...but that is what i have been doing.

Peace.

Ver


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 17, 2002)

Open the Script editor. and cut and paste this code.


```
set myIP to text returned of (display dialog "Input IP Address" 
buttons {"Ok", "Cancel"} default answer "" default button {"Ok"})

tell application "Terminal"
	activate
	do script "telnet " & myIP
end tell
```

It will prompt you for an IP then run telnet via the terminal with that IP for you. If that is what you are asking, here you go.


----------

